# Will Indian LCD TV work in Australia??Please advice...



## mousehunt (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi everyone
I am hoping to move to Melbourne in june. I was contemplating to carry my Sony Bravia LCD TV, which I bought in India, along with me as it is reasonably new. Please advice me whether it will work properly in Australia...Will there be any issues with tuning, bandwidth etc etc?? I dont wanna make a fool out of myself by carrying it all the way only to find it useless.
Cheers
MH


----------



## boogil (May 14, 2010)

mousehunt said:


> Hi everyone
> I am hoping to move to Melbourne in june. I was contemplating to carry my Sony Bravia LCD TV, which I bought in India, along with me as it is reasonably new. Please advice me whether it will work properly in Australia...Will there be any issues with tuning, bandwidth etc etc?? I dont wanna make a fool out of myself by carrying it all the way only to find it useless.
> Cheers
> MH


It cost less to buy a new 1 than to send it to australia


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

How do u plan to take it. I am sure it will work there, to the most you will have to buy a set top box.. I too just picked a 32 inches Full HD. Not sure when i get the visa but yeah i do have it on my mind


----------



## abhiria (Jul 31, 2008)

mousehunt said:


> Hi everyone
> I am hoping to move to Melbourne in june. I was contemplating to carry my Sony Bravia LCD TV, which I bought in India, along with me as it is reasonably new. Please advice me whether it will work properly in Australia...Will there be any issues with tuning, bandwidth etc etc?? I dont wanna make a fool out of myself by carrying it all the way only to find it useless.
> Cheers
> MH


It should work fine.. just get a standard def or a High def setup box from Dick smith or JB HiFi and you are good to go with 11 free to air channels... 

Just check out the weight of the Tele as it shouldn't use most of your allowed baggage limit. Then it would be worth getting a new one in Australia instead.

Cheers,
Ab


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hey ab, so nice to c u after so long.. hw hv u been? how is melbourne treating u


----------



## devibon (Nov 24, 2008)

mousehunt said:


> Hi everyone
> I am hoping to move to Melbourne in june. I was contemplating to carry my Sony Bravia LCD TV, which I bought in India, along with me as it is reasonably new. Please advice me whether it will work properly in Australia...Will there be any issues with tuning, bandwidth etc etc?? I dont wanna make a fool out of myself by carrying it all the way only to find it useless.
> Cheers
> MH


There shouldn't be any problem in working. The domestic electricity provided is 220 Volts unlike in US which is 110V. So technically there wouldn't be any problem except that you need a set top to access local channels. Be sure to carry the invoice as proof that it is used one and not new. This will avoid customs hassle at Immigration.


----------



## abhiria (Jul 31, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> Hey ab, so nice to c u after so long.. hw hv u been? how is melbourne treating u


Hey anj.. Melbourne is just too good... I am just loving every moment spend here... the best period of my life .... the best decision I have made to migrate to Australia... I could go on and on praising Melbourne & Australia as well... life is a paradise here .. million times better than what it was back there in Mumbai.. 

what about you ? any news about your visa ?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

None.. still waiting. i get something and then rules changes.. damn fate . but no sweat.. got my ss back in sept, i think i tol u about it.. anyway, fr now i am here, working, trying not to think too much about things not moving ahead for us ..

Any bad experience that we should know about.. or everything went smooth fr u? what about car, rental etc etc.. how were ur experiences with all that. and ur wife managed a job?


----------



## mousehunt (Apr 24, 2010)

Thank you guys for giving valuable info..
There are three of us flying and Singapore airlines has given extra baggage allowance of 40kg per person...so I am hoping to check in the TV. Got to see how much it weighs once itis packed.
And thank you Devibon for reminding to carry the invoice...I wouldnt have thought of that without your tip.
Cheers
MH


----------



## abhiria (Jul 31, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> None.. still waiting. i get something and then rules changes.. damn fate . but no sweat.. got my ss back in sept, i think i tol u about it.. anyway, fr now i am here, working, trying not to think too much about things not moving ahead for us ..
> 
> Any bad experience that we should know about.. or everything went smooth fr u? what about car, rental etc etc.. how were ur experiences with all that. and ur wife managed a job?


Hang in there Anj... i hope you will be first one to get the visa after the floodgates open 

no bad experience whatsoever in fact I was so surprised for it to turn out so good... it was way too smooth.. the only hurdles were in India before getting the visa... 

Got a nice Toyota Camry ..just after 2 months with a nice rental house.. I prefer house over a Unit.. you pay a bit extra but its worth it.. you get a nice big lawn and a backyard... just love to do the lawn-moving...  

Wife is still searching for one but its fine coz atleast one of us is working..may be she will do some short term course in TAFE or Monash.. then it should be alright for her..

Frankly speaking coming here is like a lifetime honeymoon for both of us  ... just as how I imagined my life to be when I was back there in that ****hole Mumbai (no offence but thats what it has become now)...

Just loving the weather here get nice chilly at night so its great fun to take a nice stroll after dinner. The air is so fresh and clean here... makes me feel alive whenever I breathe  ... we go for nice small trips every weekend even shopping here is so much fun I never thought I would like that But I must say I love shopping with my wife.

Made few Aussie friends ...nice and friendly people once you know them  The best thing I like about here is everyone greets you here ...even a stranger walking on the footpath gives a smile and ask how are ya ... which shows people are not so stressed here..

I always like to see the positive side of life and thats how Melbourne is for me .... as they say here .... VICTORIA ..the place to be... ( its written on every license number plate on car)


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Wow, feels so nice to read such good words ..
keep me updated. hopefully i would need all the assistance very soon


----------



## abhiria (Jul 31, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> Wow, feels so nice to read such good words ..
> keep me updated. hopefully i would need all the assistance very soon


sure.. I am always there to help ya


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

abhiria said:


> Hang in there Anj... i hope you will be first one to get the visa after the floodgates open .....................................itive side of life and thats how Melbourne is for me .... as they say here .... VICTORIA ..the place to be... ( its written on every license number plate on car)


nice exp i must say...hope it stays the same for u...wat about the job search??


----------



## abhiria (Jul 31, 2008)

PankajNamdeo said:


> nice exp i must say...hope it stays the same for u...wat about the job search??


Thanks for the comment pankaj....I had already secured a job before even reaching Melbourne ... so dint have to worry about that. It should stay the same for me as long as one of us is working ...


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

abhiria said:


> Hang in there Anj... i hope you will be first one to get the visa after the floodgates open
> 
> no bad experience whatsoever in fact I was so surprised for it to turn out so good... it was way too smooth.. the only hurdles were in India before getting the visa...
> 
> ...


Woooow.. sounds like you are getting to live your dream Abhiria.. Thanks for sharing it here.. 

I must say you have a very positive attitude towards life, and nothing could ever go wrong for you... Good Luck.

We recently got our Australian PR and we are planning to move to Brisbane or Melbourn early next year. It would be very nice and helpful, if you could share your job hunting experience also here. 

Thanks again 
Randhir Singh.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Sorry Moushunt, for hijacking your thread with completely different discussion..


----------



## mousehunt (Apr 24, 2010)

mr.india said:


> Sorry Moushunt, for hijacking your thread with completely different discussion..


That's all right. No probs as long as I got the info I needed.Infact, i did enjoy reading the extra chit chat that followed. 
cheers
MH


----------



## NAVIN141 (Oct 12, 2016)

Hi MH

I bumped across this post while searching the net. I am migrating to Melbourne in coming January and wanted to check if you did face any problem in using the LCD directly at Melbourne?

What I mean is could you just go and plug it on and start or you had to buy something like power transformer, etc to suit the power supply there?

Thanks


----------

